# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Hcg diet

## mod1-4

So has anyone tried this? Wife is wondering about it

----------


## slfmade

Any diet that tells you to ONLY eat 500 calories a day is stupid and irresponsible!!!!

----------


## Docd187123

> Any diet that tells you to ONLY eat 500 calories a day is stupid and irresponsible!!!!


X2

Any diet that limits your food intake to 500calories will cause weight loss there's nothing fancy about that. It will also lead to muscle loss bc there's not enough calories to meet both protein and dietary fat minimum requirements. It's a ludicrous diet and the study it's based on by Dr. Simeon's is faulty. In fact, HCG in multiple studies was not able to induce fat loss in patients who ate at or above maintenance levies. 

There's a reason the FDA forced manufacturers to add the statement:

HCG HAS NOT BEEN DEMONSTRATED TO BE EFFECTIVE ADJUNCTIVE THERAPY IN THE TREATMENT OF OBESITY. THERE IS NO SUBSTANTIAL EVIDENCE THAT IT INCREASES WEIGHT LOSS BEYOND THAT RESULTING FROM CALORIC RESTRICTION, THAT IT CAUSES A MORE ATTRACTIVE OR ’NORMAL’ DISTRIBUTION OF FAT, OR THAT IT DECREASES THE HUNGER AND DISCOMFORT ASSOCIATED WITH CALORIE RESTRICTED DIETS.

Food for thought.

----------


## kelkel

In short, total BS.

----------


## mod1-4

500 calories? wtf I didn't even know about that I was more inquiring about the use of hcg as weight loss

----------


## Docd187123

> 500 calories? wtf I didn't even know about that I was more inquiring about the use of hcg as weight loss


Doesn't do a damn thing for weight or fat loss. It's the calorie restriction that causes the weight loss. Part of the claim of the HCG diet is that HCG can curb your appetite to allow you to do a 500cal diet psychologically speaking. That's false as well.

----------


## mod1-4

> Doesn't do a damn thing for weight or fat loss. It's the calorie restriction that causes the weight loss. Part of the claim of the HCG diet is that HCG can curb your appetite to allow you to do a 500cal diet psychologically speaking. That's false as well.


Got ya, stumbled on some vids about it looked for info on sub q injects. Most were just before and after but no mention of the 500 calories. That's just a recipe for skinny fat

----------


## Lunk1

Actually what the CLAIM is, is that the administration of HCG will cause unwanted fat (particularly) belly fat, to be used for energy while saving valuable muscle tissue on an extremely low calorie intake. Many have tested the theory and found that the amount of muscle lost is upwards of 50% or more. I have yet to meet anyone who has done it that didn't gain it all back rapidly...and then some.

Plus, when they have lost the weight, they looked horrible.

----------


## David LoPan

And it will get your prego in a hurry. Have two friends that didn't know about that side and SURPRISE!!!!

----------


## slfmade

> And it will get your prego in a hurry. Have two friends that didn't know about that side and SURPRISE!!!!


That'd probably put a damper on the diet

----------


## KJ63

I know a few people that have done it. It even states "do not exercise" It's total BS and if you go off the "diet you gain even more weight back. I hate these kind of Voodoo waste your money programs...

----------


## lovbyts

And besides all the things mentioned above it has made it very difficult for the rest of us to get hcg who want to use it properly (non diet) and the price also skyrocketed, if you can find it.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

Hey!!!!

If Dr. Oz endorses it, then it must be healthy!

http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/new-hcg-diet

----------


## Sinister-

500 calories can you even live on that?

----------

